# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Gray tree frog found inside in winter...now what? Hibernation?

## julesagogo

Help! I don't keep frogs, but found a gray tree frog in the house last night. It's winter here with sub-freezing temperatures so I can't put it outside now, but I want to release it as soon as it's warm enough. I've read a bit and see it's possible to put these frogs into hibernation, which would be the ideal solution, as I'm not interested in keeping it as a pet. But, is it too late in the season to put it into hibernation (February)? If not, how exactly would I go about doing this? We have an outbuilding that stays at about 45 degrees all winter - is this cold enough? Do I need to transition it to gradually colder temperatures first, and if so, for how long?

Also, what about care in the meantime? Do I need to feed it? I have no idea how long it's been in the house or when it ate last. I currently have it in a roomy plastic container covered with  cheesecloth. I put in a shallow dish of water, where I found the frog sitting this  morning. Though I really don't want a pet frog, I'm an animal lover and would really like this little guy to make it so I can get him back where he came from. 

Thanks in advance for any information/advice you can provide.

----------


## clownonfire

> Help! I don't keep frogs, but found a gray tree frog in the house last night. It's winter here with sub-freezing temperatures so I can't put it outside now, but I want to release it as soon as it's warm enough. I've read a bit and see it's possible to put these frogs into hibernation, which would be the ideal solution, as I'm not interested in keeping it as a pet. But, is it too late in the season to put it into hibernation (February)? If not, how exactly would I go about doing this? We have an outbuilding that stays at about 45 degrees all winter - is this cold enough? Do I need to transition it to gradually colder temperatures first, and if so, for how long?
> 
> Also, what about care in the meantime? Do I need to feed it? I have no idea how long it's been in the house or when it ate last. I currently have it in a roomy plastic container covered with  cheesecloth. I put in a shallow dish of water, where I found the frog sitting this  morning. Though I really don't want a pet frog, I'm an animal lover and would really like this little guy to make it so I can get him back where he came from. 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information/advice you can provide.


Hi Jules,

Rescuing it is very noble of you. Gray Tree frogs are quite hardy, and depending on where you are, the frog could survive Winter outside. According to the Gray Tree Frog article on this site (http://www.frogforum.net/frog-toad-c...et-Info.html):

1. Gray Tree Frogs Southern specimens withstand highs in the late 30s °C (95+ °F). Vivarium: summer ~ 20-30 °C (68-86 °F), winter ~0-10 °C (32-50 °F). Survives periods of freezing solid (to -6 °C/21 °F).

2. If you plan to keep it until Spring, make sure you have a good inch if not more of substrate, and lots of leafage to hide. A plastic container might be too small, so you will want to make it as comfortable as you can while you house it. They like to climb. You could add a branch or two for heights. Spray the terrarium once or twice a day, to keep a good moisture. 

3. The frog will feed on crickets, which you can get at most pet shop. Even better would be to gut load your crickets before feeding them to your frog, and sprinkling it with calcium powder (also available at the pet shop). If this is too much for you, rest assured that the frog will be more than ok for a few months on regular crickets. 

That's all I can think for the moment. The Gray tree frog is a nocturnal frog, so don't be worried if it is not too active during daytime. And try not handling it too much, it's usually a big stress for frogs.

Would it be possible to post a picture of the frog to make sure you do have a gray tree frog? There might be different requirements if it is indeed another frog.

Thanks, and good luck,

Eric

----------


## julesagogo

Hi Eric,
Thanks for your quick response. I can't post a picture at the moment, but am certain it's a gray tree frog as it looks just like the pictures on our state's DNR website.

I did see the information about temperatures it can withstand on the care sheet, but we're having daytime highs of 20 degrees and lows of 5-10 right now. 

I'm much more interested in letting it hibernate than caring for it until spring, though I appreciate your suggestions if I have to go that route.
Julie

----------


## clownonfire

> Hi Eric,
> Thanks for your quick response. I can't post a picture at the moment, but am certain it's a gray tree frog as it looks just like the pictures on our state's DNR website.
> 
> I did see the information about temperatures it can withstand on the care sheet, but we're having daytime highs of 20 degrees and lows of 5-10 right now. 
> 
> I'm much more interested in letting it hibernate than caring for it until spring, though I appreciate your suggestions if I have to go that route.
> Julie


Julie, as I'm not too familiar with the hibernation process of the GTF (which they are able too), I will let other experts on the forum answer you. It shouldn't be too long. If by any chance you get no response, let me know, I'll make sure your queries are answered.

Eric

----------


## julesagogo

I just talked to a local reptile store that recommended putting the frog in a well-ventilated container with leaves, potting soil and moss and leaving it in our 45 degree outbuilding. They say that it should be fine at the temperature, and it will burrow into the soil and begin to hibernate pretty quickly. I hope so. They also recommended feeding it first, so I'm off to the pet store for some crickets.

----------

